# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Policajci savjetuju o sjedalicama ovaj tjedan u Vinkovcima,Vukovaru,Iloku i Drenovcu

## Ancica

Vukovarsko-srijemski policajci  :Very Happy: 

Prometni policajci Policijske uprave vukovarsko-srijemske ovaj tjedan  provode akciju savjetovanja roditelja o pravilnom korištenju  autosjedalica u Vinkovcima (održana jučer), Vukovaru (četvrtak), Županji  (četvrtak), Iloku (petak) i Drenovcima (petak). Pozivaju sve roditelje  koji imaju nedoumice ili žele provjeriti jesu li vezali svoju djecu  pravilno da im se pridruže na jednoj od sljedećih lokacija: 


 24. ožujka u vremenu od 16,00 do 18,00 sati u Vinkovcima, Trg Vinkovačkih jeseni,
 26. ožujka u vremenu od 10,00 do 15,00 sati u Vukovaru, Trg M.Gupca bb, ispred osnovne škole „Antuna Bauera“,
 26. ožujka u vremenu od 15,00 do 17,30 sati u Županji, Bana Jelačića 2, ispred autoškole „Poligon“,
 27. ožujka u vremenu od 1,00 sati u  Iloku, Trg Sv.I.Kapistrana 1, ispred osnovne škole „Julije Benešić“,
 27. ožujka u vremenu od 17,30 sati u Drenovcima, V.Nazora 23, ispred dječjeg vrtića „Petar Pan“.

http://www.vukovarsko-srijemska.poli...aspx?id=206841

----------

